# Save your little one...whistle!



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Davetgabby...believe that is his name...posted on the forum....a link to training your dog to a whistle recall. I have sent him a message asking him to post it again. 

Wanted to do this because I did what they suggested and am absolutely astounded. Within 2/3 days, at approx. 10 minutes a day, Izzy stops whatever or wherever she is and comes bounding to me. I have hidden in the house went out side when she was in (she has a doggie door) and this dog leaps up and runs to me. It took a lot of nerve, but my DH went into the woods and dropped her lead, I was approx. 1/2 a block away...and she came flying. 

I could'nt believe how fast this happened...followed the instructions religiously...but it didn't take that long. Needless to say a whistle hangs by our door and is always around our neck or in our pocket when we take her out. 

Really, try it, it works and may save your precious fur pup someday. 

A big thank you to Dave. 

Have a good day ..... Estelle and Izzy


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Great news! Congratulations and thansk for sharing!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I just bumped up the thread. It is called, "Calling All Havs."


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff , glad it's working for you. Here the link. http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/recall-training-getting-started

Keep practicing and refresh from time to time. Good for you. TRAINING WORKS lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Izzy-bella said:


> Davetgabby...believe that is his name...posted on the forum....a link to training your dog to a whistle recall. I have sent him a message asking him to post it again.
> 
> Wanted to do this because I did what they suggested and am absolutely astounded. Within 2/3 days, at approx. 10 minutes a day, Izzy stops whatever or wherever she is and comes bounding to me. I have hidden in the house went out side when she was in (she has a doggie door) and this dog leaps up and runs to me. It took a lot of nerve, but my DH went into the woods and dropped her lead, I was approx. 1/2 a block away...and she came flying.
> 
> ...


Fantastic, and GOOD WORK!!! Just remember that a brilliant recall is always a work in progress. You need to practice it often, with frequent rewards when it ISN'T necessary so that it will be there when you need it in a crunch!

Kodi and I are now working on another important safety cue, and that's the "Drop on Recall". Obviously, you want your dog to come when you call. But what if they have crossed a street, and a car comes along right after you have called them? You want to be able to drop your dog into a down, at a distance, and have them remain there until you call them the rest of the way. It is challenging, but we are getting more distance and a more immediate drop all the time!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Go to the other thread and you will see that it is amazing how well it works.
Now is there a link for how to get your little one to potty and come in out of the rain or snoe as quick?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Izzy-bella said:


> Go to the other thread and you will see that it is amazing how well it works.
> Now is there a link for how to get your little one to potty and come in out of the rain or snoe as quick?


Yup! It's called keep them on leash until the "business" is done!ound:


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh my I was hoping for something that would keep me drier or warmer! LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Izzy-bella said:


> Oh my I was hoping for something that would keep me drier or warmer! LOL


That's called a litter box!:biggrin1: Seriously, our property (we have over 5 acres) is not fenced and borders woodlands with coyotes. It is not safe for Kodi to be outside unsupervised. During daylight hours he goes out off leash, but always closely supervised, but as soon as it is dark, he ONLY goes out on leash. He gets down to business much faster when he's on leash. He would much rather go outside to potty, but if the weather is really bad, we tell him "Use your box!" He will mutter and huff around a bit, but in the end, he'll give up and use the box.

We aren't as far north as you are, but even here, there are times when the snow is too deep for him to get through until DH has cleared paths for him. At these times, or when it is pouring rain, the litter box is a life saver!!!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

I can see that it would be a life saver for me too. In the beginning I was reluctant because I thought she would not learn to go out. But as time goes on I think I will start the new puppy with one and maybe izzy would follow suit.

Our yard is fenced but she is afraid in the dark (even though we put up spot lights) and I have to stand out there with her!!! It gets old when it is raining or cold. She stll takes her sweet time in getting down to business.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi came to me litter box trained, and he peed and pooped outside the first day home. he never had any reluctance to go outside, and of course I always praised him for it. Over time, he used the litter box less and less. Now it is just an emergency back-up. That seems to be the experience with most people who have dogs with indoor and outdoor potty options.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Thats so great, congratulations !!!! "followed the instructions religiously" is a huge important piece! yeah and yes recall practice is pretty much a life time thing!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Great stuff , glad it's working for you. Here the link. http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/recall-training-getting-started
> 
> Keep practicing and refresh from time to time. Good for you. TRAINING WORKS lol


Hey Dave,
I was just going to ask, which is the best training program for teaching Reliable Recall?
I like this link. I know it is great but want to be sure they come when I call, without the whisle...thanks!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We tried this "reliable recall" with the whistle and they too picked it up quickly! They come flying when they hear the whistle!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My problem is the treats. Shelby isn't a treat lover, so I'm really going to have to find something. Kodi would be a little easier, because he loves his treats.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathie said:


> We tried this "reliable recall" with the whistle and they too picked it up quickly! They come flying when they hear the whistle!


My problem is what happens when you call without the whistle?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We have always mouth whistled for all our dogs,and never had a problem with recall, they have always all come flying when we whistle,although we had one Tibetan Terrier,who would come running,and stay close but was not so keen to be put back on the lead, he would jump away,and thought it was a great game,almost as if he was laughing at us!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

clare said:


> We have always mouth whistled for all our dogs,and never had a problem with recall, they have always all come flying when we whistle,although we had one Tibetan Terrier,who would come running,and stay close but was not so keen to be put back on the lead, he would jump away,and thought it was a great game,almost as if he was laughing at us!


I can't whistle that loudly...but will enjoy trying. It sounds like a fun way to work with the dogs...I like what I have heard about the TTs. They do sound smart!!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

That is awesome.

I wish my wife comes to me when I whistle  *kidding*

More like the other way around...I goto her when she bellows.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> My problem is what happens when you call without the whistle?


Yeah Flynn , you can teach both the whistle and a verbal cue . I use the verbal for most recalls and save the whistle for more important or possibly dangerous recalls. Practice both. Rule no. 1 , always make coming fun or rewarding never to reprimand. And don't forget the collar grab.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Yeah Flynn , you can teach both the whistle and a verbal cue . I use the verbal for most recalls and save the whistle for more important or possibly dangerous recalls. Practice both. Rule no. 1 , always make coming fun or rewarding never to reprimand. And don't forget the collar grab.


Going to give it a try!!! Thanks Dave!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Yeah Flynn , you can teach both the whistle and a verbal cue . I use the verbal for most recalls and save the whistle for more important or possibly dangerous recalls. Practice both. Rule no. 1 , always make coming fun or rewarding never to reprimand. And don't forget the collar grab.


What's the collar grab?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am going to start a new thread on training treats...I am going to have to put a collar on mine for the training too..wonder if I should leave the collar on, or put it on for training. I.E., will the dog associate putting the collar on with the training? The only time mine wear the collar now is when they go for a walk. Don't know if there is a soft collar, small that won't mat the coat so much? I want the dog to come to me without the collar too...too many questions, sorry!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I am going to start a new thread on training treats...I am going to have to put a collar on mine for the training too..wonder if I should leave the collar on, or put it on for training. I.E., will the dog associate putting the collar on with the training? The only time mine wear the collar now is when they go for a walk. Don't know if there is a soft collar, small that won't mat the coat so much? I want the dog to come to me without the collar too...too many questions, sorry!!


If you don't usually have a collar on your dog, you have to find something different from a "collar grab". The point is for your dog to KNOW you are restraining them, then letting them go. With Kodi, since he doesn't ever wear a collar on the property, I grab the hair at the back of his neck, just enough so that he knows I'm holding him, before patting him and releasing him again.

The other problem with coated dogs is that even if you DO have a collar on them, it's not always easy to grab. The coat, itself, is often easier.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> If you don't usually have a collar on your dog, you have to find something different from a "collar grab". The point is for your dog to KNOW you are restraining them, then letting them go. With Kodi, since he doesn't ever wear a collar on the property, I grab the hair at the back of his neck, just enough so that he knows I'm holding him, before patting him and releasing him again.
> 
> The other problem with coated dogs is that even if you DO have a collar on them, it's not always easy to grab. The coat, itself, is often easier.


Thanks, that makes sense...


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

This lnk has only week one and two. Could you please send the link for the rest of the sessions.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie and Nellie,both know when a walk has come to the end,the routine is they jump up on to a bench[if there is one so, I don't have to bend down!]and I pop on the leashes, then they get a treat,and home we go!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sivi said:


> This lnk has only week one and two. Could you please send the link for the rest of the sessions.


Not sure why it doesn't have weeks three and four , but here's week three http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/recall-training-stage-3


----------



## Havafriend (Apr 29, 2012)

I am not adept at threads, etc. and so I cannot figure how to reach the next part of the article on recall training--I want to read the training methods for weeks 3 and 4. Do I get to do that by registering on Dogster?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Havafriend said:


> I am not adept at threads, etc. and so I cannot figure how to reach the next part of the article on recall training--I want to read the training methods for weeks 3 and 4. Do I get to do that by registering on Dogster?


Welcome, yeah this site is frustrating , it moves articles around . Try this http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/recall-training-stage-3


----------

